# Solved: PC not getting DHCP from router/modem



## Theflux00 (May 10, 2007)

Hi, I have a Verizon Actiontec GT704-WG modem/wireless router. I have a desktop and a sony PSP. the PSP will get online and get assigned a proper IP address. however the desktop, that is wired straight into the modem will only get a 169.254 address. I don't know why. I've assigned the desktop a static IP copying over the subnet and gateway from the sony PSP. which can get online fine wirelessly, and the desktop can ping the modem/router, as well as the PSP, but cannot connect to 192.168.1.1, or the internet. What the heck is goin on? Is the router's DHCP server not working or what? I've tried everything else, uninstalling the NIC, reinstalling. switching cables....but I figure its seeing something if its got a 169.254 address. I uninstalled the verizon software that came with it. including the firewall and stuff...went into the router(168.192.1.1) on the PSP and checked it out. seems to be ok...any ideas?? thanks guys//


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Let the desktop pull a dynamic address instead of assigning a static one.


----------



## Theflux00 (May 10, 2007)

I'm sorry. I guess I didn't say this in the beginning. But the whole problem here is that the desktop WON'T pull a dynamic IP. It only gets a 169.254 address, and when I try to renew/release, it says it cannot renew. The only way I can get it to see the other devices on the network is by assigning a static, but I'd really like to have it get a dynamic IP.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you sure the router is configured with DHCP active?


----------



## Theflux00 (May 10, 2007)

Ya I've checked the settings on the router thru the Sony PSP, which can get on the network fine wirelessly. Is there a some kind of setting that I can't have wireless and Wired maybe? I can ping the router and PSP on the desktop, but I cant connect to the router to view settings


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Theflux00 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks. I will definitely give that a try. So if I log into leave a message around 2:30, it'll be on the desktop and you'll know it worked!


----------



## Theflux00 (May 10, 2007)

Hey JohnWill, Thank you very much for your reply. It did in fact work for me, nothing else would. But I have a question about what I did. What exactly DOES that command do? And shouldn't XP be doing all of that stuff automatically? And what can a user do to mess that up so that would need to be run. The user who had the problem I fixed wasn't tekkie at all, just a normal everyday user who got a new modem that worked for about a week then crapped out. And lastly, is there any danger of running those commands and resetting the tcp/ip stack? Could I possibly damage a system furthermore by doing that and playing with the stack? Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Which command? The first one, as John posted, "Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults." The second one "Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults."

John may know a few ways to mess up the stack or WINSOCK, but nobody could possibly know all the ways that they could become corrupted.

The installation defaults are desired and working conditions; Microsoft has issued no fixes for them.


----------



## Theflux00 (May 10, 2007)

ya well both the commands actually. They work and they're wonderful. I was just wondering how someone could corrupt it....and the reason I was asking if they may be dangerous is because another tech mentioned that messing with the stack means theres a serious problem with the OS and nobody has had to think about stack since before 3.1. and THATS why i was asking of possible reasons for this problem...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, there can be a host of reasons the stack gets corrupted. Simply a poorly coded install or uninstall of any program that inserts an LSP (Layered Service Provider) into the stack can corrupt it.


----------



## Theflux00 (May 10, 2007)

Ok, hey thanks alot for the quick responses guys and helping me learn a new tool...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

